# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos washer/dryer concern

## Cancuck1902

Hi, Im a bit of a worrier. I live in a triplex and share a washer/dryer with someone who does asbestos/abatement removal for a profession . I was wondering if there any concerns about sharing the same washer/dryer with the person who does the removal. hes always had a bad cough so it made me concerned about how safe they are with the asbestos and if they do a full cleanbefore going home.   
Thank you kindly

----------


## intertd6

> Hi, I’m a bit of a worrier. I live in a triplex and share a washer/dryer with someone who does asbestos/abatement removal for a profession . I was wondering if there any concerns about sharing the same washer/dryer with the person who does the removal. hes always had a bad cough so it made me concerned about how safe they are with the asbestos and if they do a full cleanbefore going home.   
> Thank you kindly

   In Australia for certain types of asbestos the workers clothes never come in contact with the dangerous material, as there are showers, change rooms, contaminated bins & other facilities to separate the work area contamination, I'd be asking him what type of asbestos he removes & the precautions he takes, many wives of asbestos removalist have died from asbestosis by coming into contact with fibres in laundries. Your concerns are valid.
inter

----------


## Marc

i had so called professional asbestos removalist doing work for me in a few occasions. They are far from professional, they are ex demolition dudes, sloppy as they come, using a paper mask just for show.
Buy another washing machine.

----------


## Cancuck1902

I will try to get more info. They do have to live somewhere tho and often that will be in apartment/triplex where there are shared washers and such. also he works for my landlords company and theyre the ones who do the abosetis removal. They have been around for many many years so I imagine they do take precautions. Im just concerned and the guy doesnt seem like the most cautious person.

----------

